# Renewal



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

I've let my membership expire, can I renew but pay the £35 for the starter pack and keep my old number? Thanks, regards Mark.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Either way is fine, if you want to just buy a renewal we'll just sort that out on your old membership. But if you do want the starter pack again then purchase a new membership and we can still use your old details and number.

Nick


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Can I upgrade from the web membership?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Nick, I renewed today with a new starter pack, do I need to inform anyone so as not to be allocated a new membership number? Thanks, regards Mark.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, I've let Andrew know for you.

Cheers!


----------

